# king of vert 1st one



## SJ_BIKER (May 13, 2012)

wow...the tricks the tricks.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FIfZFH-2Ssg


----------



## macr0w (May 16, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> wow...the tricks the tricks.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FIfZFH-2Ssg




That's killer. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## KurseD (May 20, 2012)

awesome!


----------

